# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Littekens van automutilatie

## Noxasdc



----------


## Leontien

Heb je al een ander zalfje geprobeerd die wel werkt?

----------


## pruts

Er bestaat wel littekencrème.. Ik weet niet wat je precies hebt uitgeprobeerd? Zelf ben ik der niet echt een voorstander van, daar het bij mij niet echt heel veel heeft uitgehaald. Vaak kan je op recente wonden nog wel wat ingrijpen met smeerseltjes en oude littekens kan je soms wat versoepelen met gewoon een goede hydraterende crème.. Maar ik zou uitkijken daar er veel dure en bedrieglijke dingen op de markt zijn. 
Succes!!

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken.

----------

